# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  قضاة العشائر ونخوات العرب عند اهل البادية الاردنية

## معاذ سليمان

قضاة العشائر ونخوات العرب عند اهل البادية الاردنية

بعض اللقاب ونخوات وصيحات العرب عند اهل البادية الاردنية:
من الأمور المهمة عند القبائل والعشائر الاردني هي النخوة وهي اللقاب تستخدم عند الشدائد ، ولكل قبيلة نخوة خاصة بها ولكل نخوة قصة جميله ، ولكن بمرور الزمن وتفرع العشائر إلى فروع ، تحمل هذه الفروع نخوة فرعية خاصة بها، وعند المصائب الكبيرة ينتخي الفرع بنخوة القبيلة الأم .

نخوه بني حميدة العامة: 
صبيان السياح، ذباحت الدول، صبيان السكاره.

اخو فتنه: نخوة سليمان ابن طريف، زعيم بني حميده .
اخو حربه: نخوة حمد بن حاتم، احد شيوخ بني حميده.
اخو حسنه: نخوة الشيخ عواد الحيصه، شيخ الديارنه.
الجزار: محمد الغبن بن طريف، وذلك لمعاركه مع العمرو وبني عطيه.
القناص: مسلم الرواحنه، احد فرسان بني حميده في الرده ضد بني عطيه 1918 وقتل القرم نويجع .
الصحن: سليم البشير ابن طريف، سمي بذلك لكرمه.
الشهيد: منصورابن طريف، زعيم ثورة الكرك اعدمه الاتراك في قلعة الكرك .
النبيل: احمد غبن طريف، لرفضه اخذ المال من الرحالة، وايضاً المفرق: لأنه فرق العمرو بعد معركة المسن.
القرم: ماضي بن طريف. 
اخو سلمى: مسلم الضربع - الضرابعة،  احد فرسان قبيلة بني حميده، وايضاً الجنازه.
الجرار: سليمان اللوانسة، احد فرسان قبيلة بني حميده في ذبحة عراعر.
قرم بني حميده: ارشيد ابو قبيله - القبيلات. 
الجلاد: العقيد فايق ابن طريف، احد رجالات بني حميده ضد بني عطيه في الرده 1918.

نخوة الطرفه: العمور.
نخوة الفاعور: اخوات فتنه.
نخوة الرياحنة: اخوان ريحا، الشيخ احمد بن ريحان الحميدي، في وادي الجرم والمشارع.

نخوة البواطي: اخوان مريم. في بلدة وقاص.
نخوة الغزاوية: وين المرافيل، في تل الاربعين.
نخوة البشاتوه: اخوان العليا. يسكنوا ببلدة وقاص.
نخوة البكار: اخوان عمش، وينتمون الى البشاتوه بوقاص.
نخوة الشكور: اخوان بنا، وينتمون الى البشاتوه بوقاص.
نخوة الفيضيين: اخوان عيده، وينتمون الى البشاتوه بوقاص.
نخوة الفوارس: اخوان صبحا، وينتمون الى البشاتوه بوقاص.
نخوة الصقور: جْدعا حمْر الشام. 
نخوة العدوان: السويطات – اهل الضبطاء.
نخوة الفراغير: اخوان شهلا. في دير علا. 
نخوة البلاونة: اخوان بلي، بلدة ابي عبيدة.
نخوة السكران: اخوان هدبا، وهم من عشائر الديات.
نخوة العيد والحمد واسماعيل: اخوان صيته ومحموده، وهم من عشائر الديات.
نخوة الشحادات: اخوان حمده.

نخوة قبيلة السردية: القنوه 
راعي الحيزا: نخوة الفواز شيوخ مشايخ السردية.
راعي العليا: نخوة الدبيس من السردية.
راعي العوجا: نخوة العون من السرديه.
اخو ذيبه: هو متعب القنج، اعظم فرسان السرديه.

نخوة بني صخر العامه : العرفا
راعي البلها: نخوة الشيخ مثقال باشا الفايز، عقيد بني صخر.
اذعار الخيل اخو جواهر: نخوة الشيخ عواد السطام، فارس بني صخر. 
خيال الدرك: نخوة الشيخ الدريبي الزبن عقيد وفارس بني صخر.
بيرق الكون: نخوة الشيخ  مطلق السلمان الخريشا، عقيد الكعابنة .
أخو هذرمة: نخوة الشيخ تركي الحيدر الزبن الصخري.
امير الامراء: لقب اعطي للشيخ طلال باشا الفايز بني صخر، من الدولة العثمانية وهو اعلى رتبة تعطى لشيوخ القبائل .

نخوة الحويطات: اخوات صالحه. منطقة الشمال
أخو طرفة: نخوة محمد بن دحيلان ابو تايه
اخو عليا: عوده ابو تايه 
دخان الضحى: دغيم بن جراد ابو تايه 
غريب الجازي: اخو عليا.


اشهر قضاة العشائر الاردنية

بني حميدة: وأشهر قضاتهم ابن طريف، وابن حاتم. 
بني صخر: واشهر قضاتهم ابن زهير. 
الحويطات: وأشهر قضاتهم ابن جازي.
الروله: وأشهر قضاتهم ابن شعلان. 
بني عطية: وأشهر قضاتهم مطير ابو طلحي، وسالم بن مسيعيد. 
عشاير النعيم: وأشهر قضاتهم ابن طحان. 
عشيرة بني خالد: وأشهر قضاتهم ابن سويحة. 
عشيرة السردية: وأشهر قضاتهم ابن فواز.
عشيرة العيسي: وأشهر قضاتهم ابن ماضي.
عشيرة الحجايا: وأشهر قضاتهم ابن هداية.
عشيرة بني عقبة: واشهر قضاتهم ابو دحيدح.
قضاة الحاملة: ومن أشهر قضاتهم ابن فايز، والخريشا.
عشيرة السرحان: وأشهر قضاتهم ابن كعيبر، وابن خشمان، وابن معيوف،

عشائر محافظة اربد
عشائر القصبة: عشائر الحمامرة ومن قضاتها الصالح العلي.
عشائر الكورة: وأشهر قضاتهم ابن رباع – الربابعه. 
عشائر الوسطيه: اشهر قضاتهم ابن عزام - فواز الكليب.
عشائر جبل عجلون: أشهر قضاتهم ابن فريح.
عشائر الرمثا: اشهر قضاتهم ابن الزعبي.
عشائر وادي الاردن:
عشائر العباد: في الاغوار الوسطى واشهر قضاتها ابن ختلان.
عشائر المشالخة: في الاغوار الوسطى، واشهر قضاتها الشيخ احمد ابو النعيم الديات، وابن ناعور من عشيرة الفاعور.
عشائر الرياحنة والغزاوية وعشائر الغور الشمالي: وقاضيهم من عشيرة الرياحنه - الشيخ محمد سليمان العبداللات الرياحنة.
عشائر البلاونة: وأشهر قضاتها ابن عسرة وابو زنيمه.
عشائر الصقور: وأشهر قضاتهم ابن قظام.
عشائر السعيديين: في وادي عربة، وأشهر قضاتهم ابن سرور.

عشائر البلقاوية: 
بلقاوية الشمال: وأشهر قضاتهم ابن حديد. 
بلقاوية الجنوب: وأشهر قضاتهم ابو الغنم. 
بلقاوية الأغوار: وأشهر قضاتهم ابن عدوان. 
بلقاوية السلط: وأشهر قضاتهم ابن حمدان من العوامل، وابوحمور من الحمامرة، وابن حمود العربيات.
بلقاوية بني حسن: وأشهر قضاتهم ابن قلاب، وابو دلبوح. 

عشائر الكرك - ابن مجلي 
عشائر الصرايرة: وأشهر قضاتهم ابن صرار. 
عشائر الطراونه: وأشهر قضاتهم الطرو.
عشائر الحباشنه: وأشهر قضاتهم الحبيش. 
عشائر معان: وأشهر قضاتهم حامد الشراري، ومحمود كريشان.

الجبلية:
عشيرة الحسن: وأشهر قضاتهم ابن خضير - القاضي العام لهذه العشائر
عشيرة الشرفات: واشهر قضاتهم قاسم الصفيان. 
عشيرة العظامات: واشهر قضاتهم ابن معرعر. 
عشيرة المساعيد: واشهرقضاتهم ابن بريك وابن سرور.

----------


## دموع الغصون

موضوع رائع جداً لمعرفة نخوة كل عشيرة وكل فرع 
كم هو جميل ترابطنا عند الشدائد 
أبدعت بهذا الطرح

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

فعلا الله يعطيهم العافية كل القضاة 
وكتير دورهم بحبه بحل المشكلات بطريقة قديرة

يسلموو على الموضوع الرائع 
تقبل مروري  :Smile:

----------

